
Show HN: “AWS Lambda, the CLI Way” - sriram_iyengar
https://github.com/nsriram/lambda-the-cli-way
======
paulddraper
Nice, thank you!

1\. I don't see any mention of a very common omission:

    
    
      aws lambda add-permission
    

This an IAM resource-based policy necessary for services like SNS and SQS to
use Lambda. The web console adds these for you automatically, but when using
the CLI it's very easy to forget.

2\. I would strongly suggest using a tool like Terraform (or Cloudformation if
you hate yourself) for actually managing Lambda.

~~~
sriram_iyengar
Thanks. Have covered the add-permission in S3, API Gateway integrations. Yes
Terraform is definitely recommended. This was written for learning purpose.

